# Audrey Tatou for Chanel No. 5



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2009)

YouTube - Audrey Tautou Chanel No 5 Commercial (2'20'' version)

I just saw this on TV for the first time the other day. I love it, I found it very romantic and classic. And love the Billie Holiday track.


----------



## staceb1990 (Sep 30, 2009)

I love it! It was directed by the director of Amelie.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I love it! It was directed by the director of Amelie._

 
I didn't realize that - no wonder I like it so much.


----------



## user79 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the perfume still stinks like cat piss! haha


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

She`s so beautiful in that commercial


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 7, 2009)

I love this commercial too. I like the idea of the train and yatch. No. 5 is not that bad smelling to me, I find that it smells a bit like bank notes.


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 9, 2009)

When the right woman wears it, it's intoxicating. I can't pull it off.  :/


Love the ad!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 10, 2009)

Very pretty commercial! I love the look of the train.


----------



## my_adored (Dec 1, 2009)

So beautiful. I was excited when I went to Macy's and saw her picture behind the Chanel counter.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i can't wait to see this!  i loved ameliee!


----------



## Ankica (Dec 23, 2009)

cannot wait to see the movie.
Audrey was great in Amelie and i am sure she is good in this one also!


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 23, 2010)

I adore Audrey Tautou! This ad makes me wish i liked Chanel No5.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_I adore Audrey Tautou! This ad makes me wish i liked Chanel No5._

 
I feel the same - love the ad, but Chanel No. 5 is not a good frangrance on me.

However, Chanel No. 19 is one of my all time faves.


----------

